# Beavertail B2 - or as I call her, "The Beaver"



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] 

Very nice groves! Keep us updated on the progress. I'd love to see it in person sometime, when we fishin?


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Really like the performance of my B2.

Can you show some up-close pics of your GPS mount? I've been trying to figure out a better way to mount mine. Hate using the Ram mount.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice ride. No rear hatches is the way to go. They aren't good for anything besides holding water anyways


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone gonna redoe there BT floors?im doing controls, and tabs now


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Was considering redoing mine with awlgrip or back with seadek (maybe different design though). Haven't decided. If you do, would like to see how it turns out.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet boat. how shallow do you think it will pole?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is a nice looking boat. That's why you buy used, everything is already on the boat including Seadeck

Cool boat

Look for Bob's Machine to get the stabilizer


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Was considering redoing mine with awlgrip or back with seadek (maybe different design though). Haven't decided. If you do, would like to see how it turns out.


I was told that SeaDek still has the pattern for the design on these. Installation however, is another story. That is good to know though - mine is in really good condition. It is much nicer on the feet than bare hull with no slip.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> sweet boat.  how shallow do you think it will pole?


These boats need to be balanced correctly to get the least amount of foot print in the water. Without anyone in it, the stern does squat, but as soon as you get someone on the nose, the stern will rise up 3 inches.

I measured poling depth at 6". Anything less and it dragged. That was with two guys, 175 and 200 lbs. Just myself on the nose is a 4" draft. Without anyone in the boat, it drafts about 8" at the stern. This is measured, btw, not guestimates.

My previous boat was 7" poling draft, but also much heavier and no exactly stealthy. But she could run in 5" if you needer her to. The B2 will not, though I was impressed with how shallow she did run, I just wasn't used to her enough to push the limits.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Really like the performance of my B2.
> 
> Can you show some up-close pics of your GPS mount?  I've been trying to figure out a better way to mount mine.  Hate using the Ram mount.


Only if you take me out in the Nawlins marsh and show me around. Sure, I'll grab one. It isn't ideal, but the previous owner didn't want to put any holes in the console. I was thinking of the Ram mount. What don't you like about it? And what are the other options?


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

The RAM mount is the way to go on a side console. I have a flush mount console so I didn't have many options when I wanted to mount my Garmin. The RAM mount only requires a few holes drilled. I really like it cause it is super simple yet is extremely strong.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I called seadek about my osprey. But they didnt have the patterns  but might still have them for the b2.i was thinking about using a large piece of hydro turf in front of the center console but im not sure yet.

What under gunnel lights?im trying to have that done on mine also but the cost is adding up.i have the puck light on my poling platform but doesnt work at the moment.hopefully its just wiring.im gonna take a long look at what i can do tomorrow opposed to what i have to pay the boys that are working on mine.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Coconut Groves,
Let me know if you can make it over here. Are you in the Galveston area?
I don't like the ram mount I have because it doesn't hold my GPS well. Get in a little rough water and it moves a lot. Enough to where you can't see it... As in it falls basically. And this is a brand new mount. My second one. Maybe the big beefy mount will work better (not ball mount). Or maybe the big ball mount if it'll fit your GPS.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great looking skiff and from reading your posts, I'm sure it will get a lot of use. Enjoy!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Coconut Groves,
> Let me know if you can make it over here. Are you in the Galveston area?
> I don't like the ram mount I have because it doesn't hold my GPS well. Get in a little rough water and it moves a lot. Enough to where you can't see it... As in it falls basically. And this is a brand new mount. My second one. Maybe the big beefy mount will work better (not ball mount). Or maybe the big ball mount if it'll fit your GPS.


I am in Austin and fish up and down the coast.  I don't make it to Galveston much, but would like to learn it a bit more.  

Here are some closer up shots of the GPS mount.  I am looking at alternatives myself, including just powder coating this.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

It may not look as good to some as the small ball ram mount, but I imagine it works much better! There is an add on you can bolt to your console that is basically a table that goes in front of the console. You can mount the GPS to it, but it's like $120 or so and won't mount it that high. Also, I'm not sure if it'll get in the way of getting rods out of the rod holders. On the plus side, you can use it for other stuff too.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

You could probably clean that one up some. I don't think it needs the leg of the L on it, shorten it up some and powdercoat it white so it will blend in. You could go to an aluminum shop and have them fab you up a cleaner bracket as well, shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

If it ain't broke don't fix it! But maybe just powder coat it white. I'm guessing they made it an L so it didn't swing from side to side.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah, put another screw in the vertical section I guess.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Skiff looks nice. Hate to be blunt but that GPS mount looks like chit on an other wise good looking ride.

Call Bluepoint and have them make you an extension console tray for the console. I had mine made half glass shelf and half tray for holding cell phone, hooks etc. They can make the top anyway you like, full shelf, full tray etc. Great quality and super functional...your B2 girl deserves it!


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

What Net 30 posted is what I was talking about. I may go with something like that if I don't find a different/better way. I may be redoing my skiff along with some custom work so I may modify my console.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Dude thats awesome that tray is sweet.i wish mine was a side console.....
Off topic does anyone know what size fender will fit the blue rock trailer?i need one on the right....


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd call Blue Rock for the fender. 320-547-2952

Believe they are still using the same ones. I saw them on a trailer for a Fly Boatworks skiff I fished on recently. If I redo my boat I'll probably redo my trailer too and get new fenders.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

That number is disconnected......


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Oops... I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Skiff looks nice.  Hate to be blunt but that GPS mount looks like chit on an other wise good looking ride.
> 
> Call Bluepoint and have them make you an extension console tray for the console.  I had mine made half glass shelf and half tray for holding cell phone, hooks etc.  They can make the top anyway you like, full shelf, full tray etc.  Great quality and super functional...your B2 girl deserves it!


No hurt feelings there - I agree.  I will definitely get it cleaned up, or change it out.  Though that tray is a bit elaborate for my tastes.  Do you serve caviar and wine during your fishing trips?     I guarantee you I'd find a way to hang my toe on those cup holders.  If it sticks out, my little toe finds it.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

> Dude thats awesome that tray is sweet.i wish mine was a side console.....
> Off topic does anyone know what size fender will fit the blue rock trailer?i need one on the right....


I found this site that has what looks like the exact fenders used on the blue rock:

http://recstuff.com/13inchblackplasticsteptrailerfender.aspx

Granted, they don't have grey right now, but they do have the measurements where you can compare. I checked these out when considering increasing my tire size from 13" to 14". It would take some trailer mods, or mods to the new fenders. Do-able, just not right now.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > Skiff looks nice.  Hate to be blunt but that GPS mount looks like chit on an other wise good looking ride.
> >
> > Call Bluepoint and have them make you an extension console tray for the console.  I had mine made half glass shelf and half tray for holding cell phone, hooks etc.  They can make the top anyway you like, full shelf, full tray etc.  Great quality and super functional...your B2 girl deserves it!
> 
> ...




Impossible to happen...I always have ice cold adult beverages in the cup holders!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

http://www.rammount.com/CatalogResults/PartDetails/tabid/63/partid/082065077045049048057086085/Default.aspx


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

[email protected]
Email for Jason at Bluerock. I contacted him recently and it works.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Does anyone know of a shop that does upholstery work that matches the cushions on the B2? While mine are in good shape, I'd like to be proactive and have a place when it is needed.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd buff that mount out with a disc sander and have it powder coated. Someone went to some trouble to make it and it looks like it works well.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

I used a wet magic eraser on my cushions and mine cleaned up nice well the tops anyways. The bottom on the other hand still looks dirty since its a textured backing. Any local place should be able to get close results.


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice skiff

I run a 4 blade prop on mine, I'm not sure why someone would put a cavitation plate on. I've never felt the need for one.

I use the ram mount, no offense but I would chuck that mount and get the shelf.

I can run mine with jp all way up and trim my up until I lose water pressure with out blowing the prop out.


I believe Tyler at castaway customs has the template for the B2 for the seadeck


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm looking at an 07' right now with 50etec (wish it was a 60) what kind of numbers do you get out of the 60 and do you think a 50 would be under powered. Is the left rear hatch a live well? If so do you know how many gallons? MWK what do you have for power and what kind of numbers do you get out of yours. Also what is the real world draft on these B2's?


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

The draft on these skiffs are incredible. Better than an 18 waterman. I have had many waterman owners tell me my skiff is easier to pole and drafts less. I would say a true 4" IMO. yes, the left rear hatch is a livewell. Not sure on how many gallons it is but it is perfect for 2 27" reds. Works really well too, the fish are always more alive when I take them out vs when I put them in. I have a 50 Yamaha on mine and it's plenty of power. I get about 32-33 WOT with a 4 blade prop


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Believe it's a 23 gal livewell.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I am not sure about the livewell, but it is enough to hold reds for sure. Personally, I mainly release my fish and use that for storage. I am getting a fish bag to use instead just so I can rely on the storage space.

For WOT, I get what Dirty South BT says - 30 - 33 depending on wind and chop. I have a 3 blade on it. The cave plate does seem to help with preventing cavitation - I run all the way up on the jack plate and can't get it to wash out and I am still at 15 - 18 lbs pressure. I am going to raise the engine one more bolt (it is the 2nd from top now), and see what my pressure and cav do. I'd like to run it a bit skinner.

I can't claim 4" with anglers, though with just someone on the front and nobody on the back, it will draft 4". Put someone on the platform and it is 6". That is skinny as you need it. Personally, my last boat drafted 7" loaded, but could run in 5". I could get myself into and out of some seriously skinny water. I miss that a bit, but love the comfort, control, ride and stealth of the B2. 

I recently took a buddy out and he simply said "we are fishing in first class now." Keep in mind, he was used to my last boat and hasn't fished in a HB yet. But to him, it was a huge upgrade. They are great boats.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice skiff, glad to see you finally found one!


----------



## mwk (Jul 3, 2008)

> I'm looking at an 07' right now with 50etec (wish it was a 60) what kind of numbers do you get out of the 60 and do you think a 50 would be under powered. Is the left rear hatch a live well? If so do you know how many gallons? MWK what do you have for power and what kind of numbers do you get out of yours. Also what is the real world draft on these B2's?


I have a 60 etec bobs JP
Highest was 35.something
I can get 34 on a regular basis but it requires constantly make adjustments
Real world draft is in the 7in range 
Some guys that have been around the goon for a while
Might remember when tanner and I had
A draft measuring contest on the wedding bar


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I definitely get 6" with two 180 lb anglers on board. You move the guy up on the bow as far as possible, and it gets even shallower. You need to get up skinner? Put the guy on the bow. It's amazing how much stern rise is on this boat if you need to use it.

Also, a quick way to measure draft without a ruler is using a beer can or long neck. A standard beer can is 5". A long neck is 9". Plus, after you measure the draft, you have a refreshment in your hand ready to drink!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I sold her fellas - 









SOLD - 2006 Beavertail B2 - 2010 Evinrude 60hp - great...


2006 Beavertail B2 - Evinrude 60 hp - Blue Rock aluminum trailer Location: Austin, TX It is time for me and my B2 to part ways. She’s been great to me, but I’ve moved over to a Whipray and do not have a reason for two similar skiffs. I am the second owner on this boat and it is stored in a...




www.microskiff.com





Fantastic boat - I recommend it to anyone seriously considering that style.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> I am in Austin and fish up and down the coast. I don't make it to Galveston much, but would like to learn it a bit more.
> 
> Here are some closer up shots of the GPS mount. I am looking at alternatives myself, including just powder coating this.


Not sure what your thoughts are re: this mount, but I like the way it works out on my side console Mosquito.
made for me off a drawing I sketched on pc. of legal pad paper by Metal Fab in Tallahassee FL.


coconutgroves said:


> I am in Austin and fish up and down the coast. I don't make it to Galveston much, but would like to learn it a bit more.
> 
> Here are some closer up shots of the GPS mount. I am looking at alternatives myself, including just powder coating this.


Here's what I had fabricated & powder coated for my side console Mosquito. Simrad unit is mounted on piece of starboard so you can easily remove should you want or need to, elevate it more, etc. If I had it to do over, I would have made it full width of console, but it works great as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> I sold her fellas -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you going to?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What are you going to?


Got a 2015 Whipray Classic with a Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke. Going to post at some point soon - it needed some TLC in a few areas, and I am making some changes to it to match my needs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> Got a 2015 Whipray Classic with a Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke. Going to post at some point soon - it needed some TLC in a few areas, and I am making some changes to it to match my needs.


Nice, I think you told me that but I forgot!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

coconutgroves said:


> Got a 2015 Whipray Classic with a Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke. Going to post at some point soon - it needed some TLC in a few areas, and I am making some changes to it to match my needs.


Does this mean that you get to stick it to the old guy at the dock bashing the B2 now?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Does this mean that you get to stick it to the old guy at the dock bashing the B2 now?


Hahahahahaha - man, you gave me a good laugh! My brother still wants to push that guy in the water if we ever see him again!


----------

